# FR: I should have known



## PL78

Bonjour,

En anglais on dit: I should have known.
Mais en français, dit-on: ''Je devrais avoir su'' ou ''J'aurais dû savoir'' ?
Quelle est la différence entre les deux?

Merci!


----------



## jsrwang

On dit "j'aurais dû savoir".

Je ne suis pas sûr que "je devrais avoir su" soit correct... mais attends la confirmation d'un francophone.


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord que "je devrais avoir su" n'a pas vraiment de sens. Ceci dit cette construction existe, par exemple "tu devrais l'avoir étudié" (you must may have studied it) est assez différent de "tu aurais du l'étudier" (you should have studied it).

Edit: may et pas must, car devrais exprime une moins grande certitude que l'indicatif dois


----------



## PL78

C'est vrai que ça s'entend très bizarre ''je devrais avoir su''... c'est ce que m'a donné voilà traducteur...

Merci à vous.


----------



## jsrwang

Grop said:


> "tu devrais l'avoir étudié" (you must have studied it)


Est-ce qu'on ne dit pas "tu as dû l'étudier" ? C'est que j'ai appris qu'on utilise l'indicatif pour _must _et le conditionnel pour _should_.

J'ai quand même trouvé cette construction pour _must have_ dans un texte littéraire : "je dois vous avoir vu". C'est peut-être un usage littéraire ?


----------



## Grop

jsrwang said:


> Est-ce qu'on ne dit pas "tu as dû l'étudier" ? C'est que j'ai appris qu'on utilise l'indicatif pour must et le conditionnel pour should.



C'est vrai (même si "Tu dois l'avoir étudié" est peut-être possible aussi). En vérité j'aurais plutôt du utiliser _may_ que _must_: _tu devrais_ exprime moins de certitude que _tu dois_ (ou que _tu as du_).



jsrwang said:


> J'ai quand même trouvé cette construction pour must have dans un texte littéraire : "je dois vous avoir vu". C'est peut-être un usage littéraire ?



Ça ne me choque pas du tout, mais il est bien possible que ce soit un peu littéraire.


----------



## Asr

Grop said:


> Ceci dit cette construction existe, par exemple "tu devrais l'avoir étudié" (you must have studied it) est assez différent de "tu aurais du l'étudier" (you should have studied it).


 
Bonjour!

How can you tell one of them is a must, the other is a should model? I cannot differentiate the two sentences since they are both with the verb devoir.

Lets say I used the verb vérifier instead of étudier. Would the two sentence below translate like that?

tu devrais l'avoir vérfié : you should have it checked.
tu aurais du l'vérifier:    you should have checked it. (I know these two are very different )

Sorry if I am totally lost here. But I'd really appreciate if somebody could help me get this!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Grop

Like I said I misused must: it should have been may, in the sense of likelihood (not permission).



Asr said:


> tu devrais l'avoir vérfié : you should have it checked.
> tu aurais du l'vérifier:    you should have checked it. (I know these two are very different )



"tu devrais l'avoir vérifié" may either mean "it is likely that you have checked it" or "I expect that you have checked it".

"tu aurais du le vérifier" means "you should have checked it" (it is a reproach, which assumes you didn't check it).


----------



## Tararam

How would you say "You would have to have it checked"? (in a sense that you have a physical defect that needs to be looked at by a doctor)


----------



## Wopsy

J'aurais dû faire and j'aurais pu faire (I should have done and I could have done ) are well worth learning as stock phrases. They are impossible to work out grammatically, based on what you learn about verb tenses!


----------



## jsrwang

Tararam said:


> How would you say "You would have to have it checked"? (in a sense that you have a physical defect that needs to be looked at by a doctor)


"Il faudrait que ... " or maybe "Il vaudrait mieux ... " ?


----------



## jsrwang

Wopsy said:


> J'aurais dû faire and j'aurais pu faire (I should have done and I could have done ) are well worth learning as stock phrases. They are impossible to work out grammatically, based on what you learn about verb tenses!


I think it's pretty straightforward. The indicative of _devoir _signifies "must" and the conditional signifies "should". So _je dois le faire_ means "I must do it", _j'ai dû le faire_ means "I must have done it", _je devrais le faire_ means "I should do it", and _j'aurais dû le faire_ means "I should have done it".


----------



## Aoyama

Mais ... je pense que *I should have known* se traduit par : j'aurais dû *le* savoir , formule idiomatique ...


----------



## itka

Aoyama said:


> Mais ... je pense que *I should have known* se traduit par : j'aurais dû *le* savoir , formule idiomatique ...



Je ne comprends pas bien... 
Comment doit-on traduire _"I should have known *it*"_ alors ?


----------



## Aoyama

_



			"I should have known *it*"
		
Click to expand...

 _est une traduction littérale du français qui n'a pas la même valeur idiomatique que son équivalent littéral en français.
L'anglais dirait d'ailleurs plutôt : "I should have known _better_ ".
Ceci dit, la traduction littérale est possible et correcte.


----------



## itka

Tu veux dire qu'en anglais "I should have known better"  traduit "j'aurais dû le savoir" ?


----------



## Aoyama

Yes.
En fait, c'est aussi : "je devrais le savoir", comme "YOU should have known better" (mais on dit aussi : "you should know better").


----------



## Nicomon

Si je puis me permettre... _I should have known *better*_ n'est pas à mon avis l'équivalent de _I should have known_ (this)/_j'aurais dû (le) savoir_



> _I should have known *better *_se rend, selon le contexte, par _J’aurais dû réfléchir, J'aurais dû être plus prudent, J'aurais dû faire attention, J'aurais dû me douter de quelque chose._ Source


----------



## Aoyama

C'est ce que j'essayais d'exposer à itka dans mon post # 18. En fait cette expression n'est pas simple à rendre en français et elle peut dépendre du contexte.
Une option : " j'aurais dû m'en douter".


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Une option : " j'aurais dû m'en douter".


 
Je crois que les solutions de la citation que j'ai mise plus haut traduisent bien _I should have known *better*..._ selon le contexte.

_J'aurais dû savoir qu'Ayoma répliquerait = j'aurais dû le savoir = j'aurais dû m'en douter... _ne se traduirait pas par _I should have known better_. 
Mais bien par _I should have known (this) /guessed it / seen it coming._ Enfin je crois. Natives, please correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aoyama

_I should have guessed it _: j'aurais dû le deviner
_I should have seen it coming_ : j'aurais dû le voir/sentir venir


----------



## Nicomon

Touché !  J'aurais dû écrire _suspected_, plutôt que _guessed_.  

_Je ne m'en suis jamais douté_ - dixit Robert & Collins - se traduit aussi bien par _I never guessed it_ que par _I never suspected it_.

J'étais loin de me douter = _little did I know that_

Il n'en demeure pas moins que _better_ ne s'applique pas.

Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## Asr

Bonjour!

I have studied a little last night and here I am again.

My grammar book says:

*The verb devoir :*

*In its indicative form*, either has the meaning of obligation (i.e must), or the probability (may, might)

*In its conditional present* form, it has the meaning of advice (i.e. should)

*In its conditional past* form, it has the meaning of reproach (i.e should have )



Grop said:


> "tu devrais l'avoir vérifié" may either mean "it is likely that you have checked it" or "I expect that you have checked it".
> 
> .


 
That is why I am a bit confused with this example above.  Any further explanations would be much appreciated!

Wishing you all a great week-end!


----------



## jsrwang

The indicative form of _devoir _can be used for the meaning of probability in a context such as this: _il doit être huit heures_.

I'm not sure in what context it can be used to mean "may" or "might".


----------

